# Acworth,GA Craigslist:Free German Shepherd Puppy



## KAKZooKpr

I saw this on Craigslist a few minutes ago. GORGEOUS Sable pup! I wish I had room. I hope someone knowledgeable gets her.

Kristina
----------------------------------------

*Free German Shepherd Puppy (Acworth)*

Date: 2010-07-31, 11:39AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]



This is a pure bred German Shepherd. She is 14 weeks old. She weighs a little over 20 pounds. She is sable colored. Someone gave her to my grandfather but he is to old to care for her properly. I can not keep her because my landlord wants a $1,000 non refundable pet deposit. My grandfather has not brought her to the vet since she was 8 weeks old so I think that she needs to go. That's why we are giving her away for free. As you can she she is a beautiful dog. I can bring her to you if that would be easier. I just want her to have a good home where she can be properly taken care of. 


Location: Acworth
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
















PostingID: 1873172504


----------



## Myamom

Southern Cross has offered to help


----------



## SouthernThistle

Puppy's ad only lasted an hour or two on Craigslist and then was deleted by author (aka not flagged.)


----------



## stephdgess

Again I am emailing you to find out if you still have your puppy. We would really love to have her. Please let me know if you still have her and what we can do to move forward in bringing her home. You may contact me by phone at 678-851-7764. Thanks in advance, Stephanie


----------



## Jax08

Stephanie - This post is over 2 years old. I would say, No they no longer have the puppy.


----------

